

Show HN: Domains for Friends: Find "YourName.com" for You & Friends - mikejarema
http://www.domainsforfriends.com/

======
mikejarema
OP here - I know requiring a Facebook login is generally frowned upon in the
HN community, but I would appreciate feedback on the app in general.

If FB authentication is asking too much of you, please take a quick peek at
the intro video to see what's inside.

<http://youtu.be/ycTIFVtF3zY>

------
Killswitch
> ... or do you want to see a preview of Domains for Friends before logging
> in?

Remove that.. All it does is require you to login anyway. Redundant. Other
than that, I can't really test it much as Facebook is blocked at my work, but
I do like the idea behind it.

~~~
mikejarema
Thanks for the feedback, the "preview" in this case is the Youtube video in
the resulting popup. Which may be blocked at your work as well :(

I'll work on the language of that link a little to be clearer.

~~~
Killswitch
Ah, I see, yeah Youtube is blocked also so all I seen was the "sign into
facebook to get started"

Hopefully when I get home after work I can better test it.

~~~
mikejarema
Please do! I'm getting ready to make a stronger marketing push and would
dramatically appreciate feedback at this stage in the game.

~~~
Killswitch
So I got a chance to play with it... My only gripe is GoDaddy... GoDaddy is
bad. Very bad.

~~~
mikejarema
Yeah, I was anticipating this feedback, the fact of the matter is that GoDaddy
has brand awareness (read: increased conversions) and higher payouts (due to
heavy upselling).

I'm looking to make a little money from this site and the factors above, for
better or worse, really make the decision in terms of where I refer traffic.

I am considering building on OpenSRS for a fully whitelabelled reg. process.
Unfortunately that is a big undertaking, and I'm testing the site before
committing the effort to white label integration.

Thanks again.

~~~
Killswitch
That's unfortunate that money is the reason you're using a service that wanted
to kill your business.

